# Young Girls Performing Some Great Brazilian Jiujitsu!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2007)

These young girls really have nice movement for their age!
Good for them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/brazilian+jiujitsu/video/xjkc7_rgda-ahozat-barak


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice work what do you think 8-11 or something like that in age


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> very nice work what do you think 8-11 or something like that in age


 
Yes somewhere between 8 and 11 is what I think!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 21, 2007)

Those kids were jammin'. Nice find, Brian. I think I saw better technique than in most UFC's, and certainly more than in that TV show.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 21, 2007)

Our next generation is coming up!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy crap...! That was pretty good. I am impressed.


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cool. These smart girls well develop a lot of confidence early and be total badasses later in life. In a good way of course


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! I wish I was that good at any age.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## yumeiko (Mar 21, 2007)

That was wicked! I was really happy when i watched this because i actually recognized some of the stuff they were doing!! Very cool video!

^_^


----------



## green meanie (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice find. Thanks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought it was great as well. In the back of my mind I kept feeling sorry for the idiot that might try to "hurt" them when they're older. You know the ones... the ones that don't understand that "no" means *NO!*

Also had a fleeting thought of pity for the poor girl that gets into a fight with them... heh. 

Kids should learn anti-pin techniques and how to get the better of someone trying to hold them down. 

Great stuff.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 21, 2007)

What an excellent find!  Absolutely great!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothing says "NO!" quite like a hyperextended elbow. Great!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 22, 2007)

Great to see girls this involved in MA. Love to see stereotypes broken, and these two are clearly good martial artists. Thanks for the post, Brian.


----------

